# PWM-Lüftersteuerung selberbauen (Software)



## Vortexx (5. Juli 2011)

*PWM-Lüftersteuerung selberbauen (Software)*

Guten Tag,

Ich habe jetzt seit einer Stunde gegoogelt und auch einiges gefunden.
Aber das richtige war noch nicht dabei.

Ich möchte mir eine Lüftersteuerung bauen, die beinhaltet:
• *14 PWM Kanäle á 2W* oder _*4 PWM Kanäle á 8W*_
• *4Pin Molex für die Stromzufuhr*
• *Software seitig steuerbar*
• *0-100% Regelbereich*

Ich benötige keine:
• _Drehregler_
• _LCD-Displays_
• _Temperatursensoren_
• _LED´s _

Ich verwende ausschließlich Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PLPS 120mm Lüfter.
Max: 13,2V  Max: 1,5Watt  Max: 0.12A

Googel hat mir die folgenden Seiten ausgespuckt.
Lüftersteuerung per Software (viel für mich unnützes Zeug dran)
und die
_*Interessanteste Lüftersteuerung*_

Bei der zweiten Variante sind es leider zu wenig Kanäle, und die falsche Stromzufuhr, aber der Chip kann schonmal PWM Signale verarbeiten.
Und die Software sieht echt gut aus. Einfach und übersichtlich.

Jetzt seit ihr Elektroniker gefragt 
Ich hoffe es ist realisierbar.

PS: Es geht hier nicht um sinnig oder nicht. Sondern einfach darum ob es möglich ist und wenn ja, wie?

MFG
Vortexx


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM-Lüftersteuerung selberbauen (Software)*

Selbsverständlich ist es möglich, aber sowas selber bauen kann man sich nicht ohne bestimmter Ausrüstung und vorallem nicht ohne Kenntnisse im Bereich der Elektronik. Nur wenn du 100% passende Anleitung findest, welche speziell auf Nichtelektroniker zugeschnitten ist, kannst du es relativ schnell umsetzen, aber sonst braucht man für sowas Entwicklungszeit.


----------



## watercooled (5. Juli 2011)

Sign. Ich denke mal die Mühe ist das nicht Wert. Lieber ein Aquaero


----------



## Santanos (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM-Lüftersteuerung selberbauen (Software)*

Sowas ist nur per Microcontroller sinnvoll machbar... sprich zB nem Atmel ATmega8. Dann zB per vusb einen USB-Port dran basteln um das Ganze steuerbar zu machen und entsprechende Sensoren auf der anderen Seite. Dann noch ein bisschen Programmierarbeit in C oder Assembler... oder man nimmt nen Aquero... was eigentlich nichts anderes ist als ne Microcontroller-Steuerung.... und lebt mit den fehlenden Featuren. 
Wenn's dann doch der Lötkolben sein soll: such mal nach myAVR.


----------



## DOcean (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM-Lüftersteuerung selberbauen (Software)*

nimm ne Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Heatmaster Alphacool Heatmaster 70125 (AlphaCooL Heatmaster)

die Tempregelung kann man deaktivieren, die hat 4 Kanäle und schafft pro Kanal 24W... (ich mein dann aber mit Kühler)

ich hab die auch für meine Wakü Pumpe + Lüfter der Wakü...


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM-Lüftersteuerung selberbauen (Software)*

Du könntest mal *Michi26206  (siehe diesen Thread:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...fast-perfekte-lueftersteuerung-tmpc1-lcd.html)fragen.

Edit:jetzt sollte er gehen.
*


----------



## Vortexx (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM-Lüftersteuerung selberbauen (Software)*

Link geht leider nicht.


----------

